# هل الله تصارع مع يعقوب؟



## fouad2002 (13 يناير 2007)

*بعد الصلاة وسلام على الشرف المرسلين محمد حبيبي رسول الله وبعد 
*​*
*



*هل الله تصارع مع يعقوب . تكرموا عليه بالشرح . 
*​*


لو تكرمتم علي من فضلكم ؟ لا اطلب الا توضيح ما جاء في سفر التكوين ( الإصحاح 32-23 ) : " فبقى يعقوب وحده , وصارعه إنسان حتى طلوع الفجر . ولما رأى أنه لا يقدر عليه - أي لايقدر على يعقوب - ضرب حُق فخذه - أي فخذ يعقوب - فأنخلع حُق فخذ يعقوب في مصارعته معه . وقال الرب : أطلقني , لأنه قد طلع الفجر , فقال يعقوب : لا أطلقك إن لم تباركني , فقال له -الرب - : ما اسمك ؟ فقال : يعقوب . فقال - الرب - : لايدعى اسمك فيما بعد يعقوب بل إسرائيل لأنك جاهدت - أي صارعت - مع الله والناس فقدرت .. وقال يعقوب : أخبرني باسمك ؟ فقال الرب : لماذا تسأل عن أسمي ؟ وباركه هناك . فدعا يعقوب اسم المكان فينئيل قائلا : لأني نظرب الله وجها لوجه ونجيت نفسي
*


----------



## Fadie (14 يناير 2007)

للمفسرين اليهود والمسيحيين في هذا رأيان:

(1) يرى البعض أن اختبار يعقوب هذا كان حُلماً، ويقولون إن يعقوب أب الأسباط كان على أبواب أرض كنعان، هارباً من بيت خاله، وراجعاً ليواجه أخاه عيسو الذي سبق وسلب منه بكوريته، فكان في رعب من ماضيه، ورعب أكبر مما ينتظره على يد أخيه. في هذه  الحالة البدنية المرهِقة من طول السفر، والحالة النفسية الخائفة من الخطر القادم، أراد الله أن يشجع نبيَّه، فأجازه في اختبارٍ روحي، في صورة حُلم، رأى فيه نفسه يصارع قوة أكبر منه، غامضةً غير واضحة، يجاهد معها لينال بركتها، ولكنه ينكسر أمامها، وفي الوقت نفسه لا يستسلم ليأخذ منها البركة التي يشتاق إليها، ويخشى ألاّ يحصل عليها!.. وتقول التوراة إن المصارع الغامض ضرب حقَّ فخذ يعقوب، فانخلع حُقّ فخذه (آية 25) «وأشرقت له الشمس.. وهو يخمع على فخذه» (آية 31). ومن المعتاد أن الصراع في الحلم يترك صاحبه مُنهَكاً، فإذا حلُم أنه يجري استيقظ وهو يلهث، وإذا حلم أنه يُضرب استيقظ وهو يصرخ. وعندما ضُرب حُق فخذ يعقوب في حلمه صحا في الصباح وهو يعرج على وِركه، من شدة المعاناة في الحلم.
ويبرهن هؤلاء المفسرون رأيهم بأن هذا الاختبار الروحي كان حلماً وليس أمراً واقعاً، أن التوراة لا تقول إن  ما حدث حقيقةٌ تاريخية، كما أن المصارع الغامض المجهول لا يُفصِح عن شخصيته. ومما يؤيد أن يعقوب كان يحلُم أن التوراة تقول إن المصارع الغامض «رأى أنه لا يقدر عليه (على يعقوب)» (تكوين 32: 25). ويضيف المفسرون الذين يرون أن يعقوب سبق له أن جاز باختبارٍ روحي مشابه في طريق هروبه من أخيه عيسو، لاجئاً إلى بيت خاله لابان، تصفه التوراة بالقول: «ورأى حُلماً، وإذا سُلَّمٌ منصوبة على الأرض ورأسها يمسُّ السماء، وهوذا ملائكة الله صاعدة ونازلة عليها، وهوذا الرب واقفٌ عليها.. فقال يعقوب: حقاً إن الرب في هذا المكان وأنا لم أعلم.. ما هذا إلا بيت الله وهذا باب السماء» (تكوين 28: 12-17).. وقد كان حُلم يعقوب الخائف في هروبه من كنعان وفي طريق عودته إليها تشجيعاً من الله له، ليعلم أن الله سيحقق له وعده، على شرط أن يكون خاضعاً لله يسلِّم وجهه له، ويتمسك به، ويلحُّ في طلب بركته، كما قال النبي هوشع: «جاهد مع الملاك وغلب. بكى واسترحمه» (هوشع 12: 4). ومعنى «غلب» أنه لم ينسحب، بل ظل يصارع قدر طاقته حتى النهاية.

(2) ويرى فريق آخر من المفسرين أن ما جرى ليعقوب حادثة تاريخية، لأنه قَبْل هذا الاختبار الروحي كان يعقوب يجاهد مع الناس وينتصر ولو بالخداع، فمكر وخدع أباه إسحاق وقال له إنه ابنه الأكبر عيسو وأخذ بركة أبيه التي تخص أخاه عيسو.. وبانتهاز الفُرص أخذ من أخيه عيسو امتياز الابن البكر.. وعند خاله لابان اجتهد أن يحوز الجانب الأكبر من ثروة خاله، ثم أخذ زوجتيه (وهما ابنتا خاله) وهرب بهما بدون أن يودِّعا أباهما وأهلهما. فكان لا بد أن يجوز يعقوب اختباراً قاسياً يغيِّره ويبدِّل مسار حياته، فأرسل الله له ملاكاً في صورة إنسان، أخذ يصارع يعقوب ليُخضِعه، ولكن يعقوب تشبَّث به، كما يتشبَّث طفلٌ بيد أبيه أو بثياب أبيه، وهو يطالب أباه بشيء ما.. ولم يقدر ذلك الملاك أن يوقف يعقوب عن إصراره، لأن يعقوب كان قد تعوَّد أن يتعقَّب الآخرين ويحصل منهم على ما يريد، فضربه على حق فخذه ليُخضعه فيستسلم. وعندما استسلم باركه الملاك بأن غيَّر اسمه من يعقوب (ومعناه المتعقِّب) إلى إسرائيل (ومعناه يجاهد مع الله) وقال له: «لا يُدعى اسمك في ما بعد يعقوب، بل إسرائيل، لأنك جاهدت مع الله والناس وقدرت» (تكوين 32: 28)، وقد وصفه النبي هوشع بالقول إن يعقوب «بقوته جاهد مع الله، جاهد مع الملاك وغلب. بكى (يعقوب) واسترحمه». والدرس المستفاد لنا من اختبار يعقوب أننا نجاهد مع الله في الصلاة، ونحني رؤوسنا لإرادته الصالحة، فنكون مثل أَبَفراس، الذي وصفه الرسول بولس بالقول: «عبدٌ للمسيح، مجاهد كل حين لأجلكم بالصلوات، لكي تثبتوا كاملين وممتلئين في كل مشيئة الله» (كولوسي 4: 12).

و عن قول يعقوب انه نظر الله وجها لوجه يقول المقص تادرس يعقوب ملطى:-

ظهر له إنسان ، يرى غالبية الدارسين أنه ملاك على شكل إنسان ، وليس كلمة الله ، لكنه يمثل الحضرة الإلهية ، إذ يقول يعقوب : 
" لأنى نظرت الله وجها لوجه ونجيت نفسى " ( ع 30 ) ، كما قيل له : " لأنك جاهدت مع الله والناس وقدرت " ( ع 28 ) . 
" ولما رأى أنه لا يقدر عليه ضرب حق فخذه ، فانخلع حق فخذ يعقوب فى مصارعته معه " ( ع 25 ) ....  الأمر الذى بدأ فيه الملاك كمن هو مغلوب والإنسان كغالب ، فضربه على حق فخذه ضربة خفيفة حتى جاءت فى بعض الترجمات : " لمس حق فخذه " ،.........
 وكان يعقوب يصر : " لا أطلقك إن لم تباركنى " ( ع 26 ) .
 إذ أدرك أنه كائن سماوى .


----------



## *S.O.G* (14 يناير 2007)

أنا مستغرب...ليه اسم الموضوع:
لا أحد يستطيع الرد؟؟؟


----------



## fouad2002 (14 يناير 2007)

*عزيزي انت احضرة تفسيرين واحد يهودي والاخر مسيحي اي التفسير اقرب للعقول النص واضح ولا غبار فيه صارعه صارعه الله وقال اطلقني اطلقني اي اتركني وشئني..على فرض عزيزي انه حلم هل يجوز لله ان يجعل من نفسه مصارعا ليبارك يعقوب تعالى الله ومادا عن مدى اصرار يعقوب والحاجه على نيل البركه....وحتى لا يخيل ليعقوب ان ذلك كان مجرد حلم اعطاه الرب تلك العلامه التى بفخذه وامره بان يغير اسمه الى اسرائيل .....وكان كل ذلك اشارات ودلائل واعدادات لتجسد الله الكلمه. *
*النص باللغة العربية .. *​ 
*فلا تنتظر مني ان أقول لك أن هذا الاسلوب هو ( كناية ، اواستعارة مكنية ، أو استعارة تصريحية ، أو تشبيه ) لا يا سيدي الفاضل وألف لا . *​ 
*هذا الاسلوب لا استعارة ولا كناية ولا حتى تشبيه هدا تجسد الله المصارح بينه وبين يعقوب والغريب ان المهزوم هنا هو الله حيث انه باركه ونضر معي ولما رأى أنه لا يقدر عليه ضرب حق فخذه ، فانخلع حق فخذ يعقوب فى مصارعته معه " ( ع 25 ) .... الأمر الذى بدأ فيه الله مغلوب والإنسان كغالب ،* ​


----------



## Fadie (15 يناير 2007)

سبحان الله

وضعنا لك التفسيرين الموجودين فاذا رفضت القائل بان هذا حلم فقد وضعنا لك التفسير القائل بأنه حقيقة مع تفسير الواقعة

لا حاجة لأستخدام هذا الخط الكبير مرة اخرى


----------



## fouad2002 (16 يناير 2007)

عزيزي fadiهذا الصراع الذي حصل حصل بالفعل بين يعقوب وجلالة الله كما قال سفر التكوين ؟؟؟ هتقلي التفسير ( ضرب حُق فخذه - أي فخذ يعقوب - فأنخلع حُق فخذ يعقوب في مصارعته معه ) 

( انخلع فخذه ) ؟اصابة  
( تصارع معه حتى الصباح ) ... يا fadi
( في مصارعته معه ) اخد وجدب.. تعالى الله  

لا والله هو صراع حقيقي يخلع الافخاذ . 


خذ هذا القول ايضا من النص ( فقال - الرب - : لايدعى اسمك فيما بعد يعقوب بل إسرائيل لأنك جاهدت - ) ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

يقول الرب له ( لأنك جاهدت ) عارف يعني ايه جاهدت يعني صارعت ؟ 

يعني الصراع حقيقي ... 

وهل الله العزيز القوي الجبار يتصارع ويهزم ويضرب ماهدا     ارجو الافادة FADI


----------



## fouad2002 (16 يناير 2007)

التفسير الاول يقول حلم والتفسير التاني يقول انه واقعة تاريخية  فايهما ترجح حلم ولا واقعة .. او هل تصارع الله مع يعقوب حقيقتا  ام ان الله تصارع معه فقط في الحلم  .. ارجو الافادة


----------



## Fadie (16 يناير 2007)

قلنا من قبل ليس الله من صارعه و وضعنا لك التفسير بأن له حضرة ألهية عجيبة و لكنه ليس الله نفسه بل ملاك الرب ظهر له و لأن يعقوب ألتمس حضرته الالهية قال انه رأى الله


----------



## fouad2002 (16 يناير 2007)

اريد ان اسالك fadiمن اي نقطة تنظر الى الموضوع حتى افهم هل هو حلم ام واقعة  وان كان حلم  فلمادا كانت هناك  اصابة في فخد يعقوب ..ولا تقلي ان الانسان ادا حلم انه يتصارع استيقض وهو مصاب كما سبق الدكر  هده واقعة حدثة اما ان ملاك  هو الدي صارع يعقوب فهنا اقول ان النص واضح رجل تم قال الله والغريب ان الله لا يعرف اسم  يعقوب والله عجيب  ارجو الافادة وشكرا


----------



## fouad2002 (16 يناير 2007)

*ارجو عدم  الحدف*

حذف للتكرار

Fadie


----------



## thepower (16 يناير 2007)

Fadie قال:


> قلنا من قبل ليس الله من صارعه و وضعنا لك التفسير بأن له حضرة ألهية عجيبة و لكنه ليس الله نفسه بل ملاك الرب ظهر له و لأن يعقوب ألتمس حضرته الالهية قال انه رأى الله




يعني قصدك ان الملاك بيبارك الناس ؟


----------



## Fadie (17 يناير 2007)

*قلنا من قبل مليون مرة ان يعقوب اعتقد انه الله لأنه لمس فيه حضرته الألهية ليس اكثر من ذلك يا زميل و ممنوع التكرار مفهوم؟*


----------



## kimo14th (17 يناير 2007)

fouad2002 قال:


> اريد ان اسالك fadiمن اي نقطة تنظر الى الموضوع حتى افهم هل هو حلم ام واقعة  وان كان حلم  فلمادا كانت هناك  اصابة في فخد يعقوب ..ولا تقلي ان الانسان ادا حلم انه يتصارع استيقض وهو مصاب كما سبق الدكر  هده واقعة حدثة اما ان ملاك  هو الدي صارع يعقوب فهنا اقول ان النص واضح رجل تم قال الله والغريب ان الله لا يعرف اسم  يعقوب والله عجيب  ارجو الافادة وشكرا



( حلم ام واقعة وان كان حلم فلمادا كانت هناك اصابة في فخد يعقوب ..ولا تقلي ان الانسان ادا حلم انه يتصارع استيقض وهو مصاب ) 

معلومه علميه مثبته 

ان الانسان لو مات فى الحلم يموت فى الحقيقه ( مؤكده جدا ) 

لو اصيب انسان فى حلم يصاب فى الحقيقه ........ ( بنسبه 80 % صحيحه) 

العقل الباطن للانسان متصل بالمخ فاى انفعال يحدث فى الحلم عن طريق العقل الباطن 

ينتقل للمخ ويقوم المخ بالاستجابه كما لو كان الانفعال حقيقيا وليس حلما !!!!


----------



## *S.O.G* (17 يناير 2007)

إيه الاصرار ده منقبل المسلمين على الرفض!!!
الله يعيننا ويعيتهم!


----------



## fouad2002 (17 يناير 2007)

مرة اخرا ارجو عدم الحدف


----------



## fouad2002 (17 يناير 2007)

ان الانسان لو مات فى الحلم يموت فى الحقيقه ( مؤكده جدا ) 

لو اصيب انسان فى حلم يصاب فى الحقيقه ........ ( بنسبه 80 % صحيحه) 

العقل الباطن للانسان متصل بالمخ فاى انفعال يحدث فى الحلم عن طريق العقل الباطن 

ينتقل للمخ ويقوم المخ بالاستجابه كما لو كان الانفعال حقيقيا وليس حلما !!!![/quote]

هده النضرية الرائع من اين اتيت بها انا افهم ان ادا حلمت ان احدا قطع يدي افيق اجد اليد مقطوعة ..وهكدا  انت قلت في اي انفعل وليس في مصارعة ربانية


----------



## Fadie (18 يناير 2007)

*احذرك من التطاول و السخرية يا هذا فقد تم الرد عليك و دخض شبهاتك*


----------



## kimo14th (18 يناير 2007)

fouad2002 قال:


> ان الانسان لو مات فى الحلم يموت فى الحقيقه ( مؤكده جدا )
> 
> لو اصيب انسان فى حلم يصاب فى الحقيقه ........ ( بنسبه 80 % صحيحه)
> 
> ...


 
هده النضرية الرائع من اين اتيت بها انا افهم ان ادا حلمت ان احدا قطع يدي افيق اجد اليد مقطوعة ..وهكدا  انت قلت في اي انفعل وليس في مصارعة ربانية[/QUOTE]

قال لك فادى ان يعقوب التمس 

الحضره الاهيه فى هذا الملاك 


وعن هذه النظريه فهى معلومه لك  ان لم تكن تعلمها


----------



## fouad2002 (18 يناير 2007)

Fadie قال:


> *احذرك من التطاول و السخرية يا هذا فقد تم الرد عليك و دخض شبهاتك*


انا يا عزيزي فادي لم اقتنع  بكلمة واحدة قات حضرة الاهية  ما معنى هدا  ..ان كنتم متمسكين بالحوار وعندكم ادلة قاطعة كما تقولون ..لما تحدف الاسئلةو هي  والله ليست  صخرية والله هي اسئلة .. يا عزيزي اعتبرني مش مسلم اعتبرني واحد  معندوش دين وجا يسال ممكن  ومتحدفشي بالله عليك الاسالة مرة اخرا  وجاوب


----------



## kimo14th (19 يناير 2007)

fouad2002 قال:


> انا يا عزيزي فادي لم اقتنع  بكلمة واحدة قات حضرة الاهية  ما معنى هدا  ..ان كنتم متمسكين بالحوار وعندكم ادلة قاطعة كما تقولون ..لما تحدف الاسئلةو هي  والله ليست  صخرية والله هي اسئلة .. يا عزيزي اعتبرني مش مسلم اعتبرني واحد  معندوش دين وجا يسال ممكن  ومتحدفشي بالله عليك الاسالة مرة اخرا  وجاوب



اى اسئله حذفت 

اذا التزمت بالقوانين واداب الحوار فثق انه لن تحذف لك اى مشاركه 

اما عن سؤالك فقد اجابك فادى وانت غير مقتنع لانك لن تقتنع مهما كانت الاجابه !!


----------



## fouad2002 (19 يناير 2007)

kimo14th قال:


> اى اسئله حذفت
> 
> اذا التزمت بالقوانين واداب الحوار فثق انه لن تحذف لك اى مشاركه
> 
> ...


----------



## Fadie (19 يناير 2007)

> لا عزيزي هناك استفسارات يحدفها الاخ فادي ساضعها مرة اخرا ..ويتعلل بتكرار


 
*يغلق يا ابن ابليس لتكون عبرة لغيرك لتعرف كيف تستهزأ بعقيدتنا وايماننا!*


----------

